# jwt/ ecu, piggy backs



## DylanDET1 (Apr 28, 2006)

can anyone suggest using a piggy back sys. or reflashing my ecu for the avnier det program? is there ANY company in united states that can reflash the ecu other them JWT in cali, i got a quote for 610$ from jim wolf but realy am just looking to find a closer place so the cars off the road the least time possible... preferably in the east coast... now for the dumb ques. wtf does the little scale things that says "add to reputation" do?


----------

